# Fixing blemishes on stainless steel



## 056 kid (Nov 26, 2010)

During a frightening slide down about 15 feet of rocky cliff while trying to fish I seemed to have put a small blemish on a stainless steel pistol. It is just a spot about the size of a pin heads worth of what looks like rust, or rock that has been embedded. . . i scratched at it some with a dental pick but nothing changed. 

Can I sand/buff this out? I would leave but it really bothers the heck out of me. . .


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 26, 2010)

I doubt you imbedded anything, and it's likely a little divot that you will be stuck with.

If it's a polished SS finish, it just takes some polishing to remove and then matching the surrounding finish. If it's a Matte finish, it's a LOT more work to match once the divot is reduced, and often impossible to match things exactly without re-doing the whole sidearm.

Use a magnifying glass or loupe to verify there isn't a chunk of rock in there, and if so, lots of times a good scrubbing with a COPPER brush will get inclusions out. Stainless is strong, but rather "Soft" and easily scratched so stay away from Bronze, steel, and stainless brushes. Plain old Nylon is best even if ya have to scrub a bit harder.

What did ya scratch?
BBQ pistol, or a carry gun?

Scratches on Carry guns are like holster wear, and torn stickers on saws IMO.
Only trusted guns and saws get them.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 26, 2010)

Its a real pretty gp100, it sleeps with me, and goes about everywhere I do. . .

It just irks me to have dinged it I wish I could find a US style flap holster that protects the whole pistol. I have an uncle Mikes size 2 for it now which covers the frame good, but I know my fall caused the ding. its right there where the bullet door would be on a single action. i really dont know how it happened, the holster shows no signs of trauma. . . Oh well, most of the stuff I own gets Fd up some how:bang:

Excuse my lack of revolver terminology. . .


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 26, 2010)

"Recoil shield".

All revolvers get a good ding there sooner or later.

Wear it with pride.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

